# Lost My First Pigeon



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

He hatched Dec 26. It was his first time out and must have gotten scared.
He was on the ground in front of his house just looking around and flew into an oak tree. I tried to nudge him out and he made a big circle across the street, down low then flew higher and back over the tree then down again across the back fence about where my neighbor's driveway is and I lost sight of him. I looked for him but couldn't find him. I left the trap open and some water. I hope he finds his way home.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

I am sending good thoughts. I hope he finds his way home.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hope he is safe*

Prayers for him from Nevada, I've had them go out and not come back for 2-3 days then just reappear safe and sound

NAB & the G's


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know it's easier said than done, but I wouldn't be so very concerned just yet. He may stay gone for a day or so and then return. He might show up 2 months from now. You just never know with these guys. I had 2 this year stay gone. One for 1 day, one for 2 days. Another has never come home. I had one take off in 2005 with his nestmate. 2 months later, there's a bird on my loft out of no where. Got him in and caught him. Surprise.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Most likely he'll be back tonight or tomorrow. I had one get out a few weeks back, took off over the houses nearby, and flew off as far as he could go until I lost sight of him. He was half dove, too, so I was very worried about his homing instincts, and he'd never been out of the aviary before. He got out in the morning, and by the next day, he was back trying to get in by four in the afternoon. Hopefully yours will do the same!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

David Ey said:


> He hatched Dec 26. It was his first time out and must have gotten scared.
> He was on the ground in front of his house just looking around and flew into an oak tree. I tried to nudge him out and he made a big circle across the street, down low then flew higher and back over the tree then down again across the back fence about where my neighbor's driveway is and I lost sight of him. I looked for him but couldn't find him. I left the trap open and some water. I hope he finds his way home.


 Being the bird is almost 3 months old It should be wing strong now. It could have flown a ways from the loft. My januray birds Are ranging out now leaving for say 15 ,20 minutes You might get lucky and the bird may get home.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

David Ey said:


> He hatched Dec 26. It was his first time out and must have gotten scared.
> He was on the ground in front of his house just looking around and flew into an oak tree. I tried to nudge him out and he made a big circle across the street, down low then flew higher and back over the tree then down again across the back fence about where my neighbor's driveway is and I lost sight of him. I looked for him but couldn't find him. I left the trap open and some water. I hope he finds his way home.


I had a young bird stay out overnight once under simlar circumstances. She showed up late the next day wanting in.

I also had a prisoner escape once and I figured I'd never see the bird again since it was a young bird when I got it, but not born at my loft. About 5 days after he got out, I came home from work to find him back and wanting in.

You never know.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I wish I was able to let my young birds out this year but Im having the worst time everrrrrr with this [email protected]%'n hawk  I cant even let my older birds out let alone risk letting my young ones out for their first trip around the block..they are way past the point of strong on the wing ,but if I even attemp to let any out and they dont come in or get scared off during the day they will surely be eaten ... When a bird goes missing for a day around here it aint coming back


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I lost my first 3 pigeons i bought, I kept them carefully locked up for a month. Then i released them without feeding them and voila they came back (i had food in the cage then and so they ate) then i released them again. zing zing zing, they all flew 3 ways.never saw them again


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I wish I was able to let my young birds out this year but Im having the worst time everrrrrr with this [email protected]%'n hawk  I cant even let my older birds out let alone risk letting my young ones out for their first trip around the block..they are way past the point of strong on the wing ,but if I even attemp to let any out and they dont come in or get scared off during the day they will surely be eaten ... When a bird goes missing for a day around here it aint coming back


I am having the same sad trouble. Have baby homers now just the right age to release but constant vigilance by nasty neighbor Mr. Cooper means I just can't let them out under the circumstances


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear he took off, but as said he may be back in the AM or later, they never cease to amaze me.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement. He wasn't back this morning, but it was still dark when I left home.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

I had one gone for 2 weeks once and another gone for a week. They both returned and now come back daily when released.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, not home yet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

David Ey said:


> Well, not home yet.


Sorry, but don't give up yet............it's still early. Got some daylight left yet.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

One of my squeaker with 3 other birds was gone for more than 3 hours before I had to leave home to go to work. I got home late at night and they was all back but bad news cause my little squeaker had a broken left leg. Not sure where it happened. All the others was okay. Hope yours make it back safely!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your little one MIA!
Was s/he banded?

Maybe if you stand by the area shaking a seed bag early morning/evening before dark, s/he will come. 
Also, if there are any fast food place nearby, you can check to see if s/he found a flock to follow for food.

My dove was gone for 11 days before found at a car dealership...she was banded so I was able to be contacted. I'm still not over it!

Definitely will say some prayers for your little one to return home safe and sound asap!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

No, the little feller wasn't banded. I'm not a member of any club and the only one I know who knows a lot about pigeons has not found the time to help me. I have been thinkin of getting some of the split bands though. My two origionals are banded. I wish there was someone near who could mentor me.

I have a new egg !


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

*Lost My SECOND pigeon*

 Well, took the two youngest birds out and let them fly back to the coop from about 40 feet several times each and all went well so I decided to try the sibbling of the lost bird, which is about 3 months old and first time out for it. Stood about 4 feet from landing board and it flew to the ground instead. It wandered around a few minutes and looked all around and pecked at grass and stuff. I decided to get one of the babies and let it show the other one how to fly to the landing.. While I was inside the coop I heard the flutter outside the door and when I came out that sucker was gone too 

I think what I have learned is I should have started the training when they were younger. Unfortunately, I had surgery and was recovering when the proper time came around for the training. I had no idea they would fly away so far. I have left the trap where they can get in if they come home.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG! I can't believe another has flown the coop! 
I sure pray that they get back soon!
Good to keep the trap open during the day, however, I would close it at nite so nothing else gets in or nobody else gets out....they will come and hang out waiting for you to let them in if they can find their way back home. 
I would definitely band the others with the split bands.
I got mine from the vet....they have my phone number on them.
Keep the faith....I will also. This is sad news but hope to hear good news soon!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

david,
do you have a trapping system? someone who is good at finding posts want to help him find that post showing the trapping system? then i lock my birds kind of half out of the loft so the only way they can get in is through the traps. i do the for 5-6 days straight so they get the idea. then i let a group of young birds out by themselves (or after all the old birds have flown for a while and start trapping) usually the first couple times out they just sit on the boards or even trap in right away. but that is ok. i think part of your problem is you are trying to move too fast. i let my birds go out on thier own and dont try to push them along for a week or more. when i first started i lost a lot of birds to trying to fly them too quick.

as to bands foys has seamless bands the they keep track of the numbers for you. 


and you have a TON of mentors right here. we are all willing to help all the time so ask away. and if you dont want to post it on the forum, e mail me or someone else thats why we are all here.

E..


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

eric98223 said:


> .......and you have a TON of mentors right here. we are all willing to help all the time so ask away. and if you dont want to post it on the forum, e mail me or someone else thats why we are all here.
> E..


This is very true. You all are some of the nicest and knowledgeable on the net.
Thanks to everyone for your support. David


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi David,

If you do a search and type in TRAPPING SYSTEMS, you will come up with all kinds of threads with information, you can also specify the trap type and limit the amount of threads that are pulled, like DROP TRAP : Here is one on sputnik traps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36036

I had some personalized bands made for my homers from Globals with my name and address and phone number.


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Treesa, I do have a bob trap. It is set back inside a wire landing that also has a front door that I can close. I open the bobs and close the front when I let them have a bath. They have been used to going thru the trap for a few weeks and I thought they would fly the few feet to the door but they didn't.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice set up david. my door to my fly boards stays open all the time unless im training youngins
E..


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pic, David...thanks for sharing.

Thanks to Eric & Dez for coaching you further as my rescues don't go out due to their not being able to be safe out on their own, so I don't know much about traps or how you train to fly free and return. 

Also, please keep us posted on your new egg!

Still praying your 2 MIA will return!

Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think you have a very nice set up too. I still hope and pray the birds will return.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

any update on your birds?


----------

